# Test, deca, anavar, t3 and clen



## Hulkissmall (Mar 22, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm looking for some input on my current cycle. I'm running 500mg test e, 60 mgs anavar, 400 mgs deca, with t3 and clen, clen at 100iu per day, t3 at 20mgs. Seeing insane strength gains and some decent fat loss. Diet is clean at 4000 calories a day. Looking to maintain my size while dieting and doing 1/2 hour of running per day. I know this is not a traditional cutting cycle. Current stats. 38 years old, 6'5" 285lbs 13% body fat. Have cycled Many times in the past but rather haphazardly. No proper pct. etc. Broke my neck and put on quite a bit of fat. Still have lots of muscle mass and strength. Just fat now as well. 

This will be a 12 week cycle with pct, have clomid and hcg on hand. 

Any input will be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 22, 2016)

6 foot 5 285 pounds at 13 percent body fat is very impressive. How much leaner are u trying to get? I'd like to see a picture of u if u could man.


----------



## Infantry87 (Mar 22, 2016)

Hulkissmall said:


> Hey guys, I'm looking for some input on my current cycle. I'm running 500mg test e, 60 mgs anavar, 400 mgs deca, with t3 and clen, clen at 100iu per day, t3 at 20mgs. Seeing insane strength gains and some decent fat loss. Diet is clean at 4000 calories a day. Looking to maintain my size while dieting and doing 1/2 hour of running per day. I know this is not a traditional cutting cycle. Current stats. 38 years old, 6'5" 285lbs 13% body fat. Have cycled Many times in the past but rather haphazardly. No proper pct. etc. Broke my neck and put on quite a bit of fat. Still have lots of muscle mass and strength. Just fat now as well.
> 
> This will be a 12 week cycle with pct, have clomid and hcg on hand.
> 
> ...



Clen isn't IUs bud and t-3 is mcg but I get what you mean. Also 4000 calories? That's gotta be way below maintainence for 285lbs. Deca thrives and really shines in a calorie surplus. If your main goal is trying to maintain fat loss with the deca then run a pyramid with clen/t3 for a month on/off/on etc. Honestly I've never ran deca as a cutting compound, but NPP is good for that so I've heard. Maybe run some EQ next time, I'll let others chime in cause I've never ran EQ


----------



## Anzel (Mar 31, 2016)

You don't cycle t3. Clen is not month on month off. It's 2 weeks on and 2 off. You keep running the t3 through out.
Deca and npp are the same thing. In your context you mean long esters and short esters  (npp). They are the same drug tho. So if you cut well on npp you will with nandrolone decanate


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 31, 2016)

Clen kinda sucks for cutting unless you are already pretty lean.  I would drop that all together and just keep on the t3 at 100mcg.


----------



## Anzel (Mar 31, 2016)

I would say between the 2 t3 is the workhorse and at 100mcg it's a powerful dose. Pillar is right


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 1, 2016)

Anzel said:


> I would say between the 2 t3 is the workhorse and at 100mcg it's a powerful dose. Pillar is right



100mcg of t3 is going to need way more than 4k cals if hes 285.  var will help the cutting as well.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 1, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> 100mcg of t3 is going to need way more than 4k cals if hes 285.  var will help the cutting as well.



He is probably overeating as it is. I doubt the 13% is truly accurate.


----------



## TwinPeaks (Apr 14, 2016)

Used to go with clenover, it's cool for cutting,added ketotifen from the 3rd week or just stopped it.


----------



## GreatGunz (Apr 14, 2016)

As mentioned with the equipoise, don't use " equipoise " next time rather use boldenone cypionate...

a shorter acting ester on all the compounds works better for leaning out.
just putting it out there:

test prop
test phenyl propionate
test acetate.

tren acetate
bold cypionate
nandrolone phenyl propionate

masterone

awesome compounds


----------

